# Battlefield 3 und die Jets



## shotgunfredi (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Community!
Ich wollte mal fragen wie eure Meinung zu den Jets so ist,evtl im Vergleich zu BF2!
Ich persönlich hab genau 8 Sekunden Jeterfahrung und bin der Meinung dass die Flieger weider Bomben haben sollten
Es fehlt mir bei den Airmaps teilweis wirklich die Bombenteppiche ala Wake Island.
Persönlich wurde ich am Boden noch NIE von einem Jet erlegt wobei ich kein Camper oder Wegelagerer bin
Mir kommt einfach vor dass mittlerweile die Flieger sich nurnoch gegenseitig jagen und eigentl keinen Spieleinfluss mehr haben!

Ich hoffe Manche sind anderer Meinung,..schönen Tag noch.
mfg Shotgun


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe schon recht viel Jeterfahrung und bin der Meinug:

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass Jets nur gegen Jets effektiv sind und sich somit relativieren.

Mit den Bodenupgrades (Boden Radar, Air- ground missiles) ist man trotzdem kaum eine Gefahr für Bodentruppen, gerade Infanterie.

In BF2 habe ich mich noch hingeschmissen, wenn ich einen Jet gehört habe, jetzt kann ich gemütlich über eine Wiese rennen, selbst wenn ein Jet im Sturzflug auf mich zukommt.

BOMBEN FÜR DEN JET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shotgunfredi (14. Dezember 2011)

Mir fehlt eben auch genau dass:Jet hören und fliehen


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin da anderer Meinung, die Jetz sind einfach nur pervers geil, ich fliege leidenschaftlich gerne mit dem Jet, es geht nicht darum die anderen Jets auszuschalten, sondern die Helis und Tanks, damit kann man wunderbar das spielgeschehen beeinflussen. Tanks mit den Rockets und Heli mit Salven. Hat man bei den Helis ein guten Pilot, ist die Sache wirklich sehr schwierig die Flaggen zu erobern, da die ja mit den Splitterrockets direkt alles per ein schuss vernichten. Daher ist es für mich immer wichtig, die helis runterzuholen... 

vielleicht seht ihr das ja anders, aber jet fliegen macht für mich sehr viel sinn in dem spiel


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Dezember 2011)

Mir macht es auch Spaß, aber es macht keinen Sinn, da bin ich wohl anderer Meinung.

Gerade als Panzer muss ich mir um Jets überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, da viele Treffer nötig sind und der optionale Ingenieur der neben mir steht und mich heilt durch sie so gut wie nicht verwundet wird... 

Helis abschießen mit dem MG ist erst seit dem Patch möglich, war vorher fast unmöglich. Das MG hat keinen Schaden gemacht und bis die Raketen anvisiert waren, ist man schon am Heli vorbeigeflogen.

Gegen Infanterie ist der Jet nach wie vor machtlos. Ich hätte gerne Bomben oder wenigstens einen Zoom/ sehr viel mächtigeres MG.


----------



## cinos (17. Dezember 2011)

Gestern auf Wake war einer im Senkrechtstarter. Der war so gut das er uns mehrmals mit seiner MG als Infanteristen erledigt hat. Der hatte es wirklich drauf. Ich will euch aber nicht wiedersprechen mit eurer Meinung die Jets seien ziemlich schwach geworden. Fakt ist ich mag es so, war auch bei BF2 zumeist Inf, Jet so gut wie nie. Und ich erinnere mich gut daran wie die Jets teilweise die Flaggen zugebomt haben..


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Dezember 2011)

Also ich nutze die F35 zum Flaggen einnehmen auf Oman


----------



## TwilightSinger (21. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
ich kann mich cinos nur anschließen. Ich musste auch schon oft schmerzlich feststellen, wie gute Piloten mittels MG jagt auf das Fußvolk machten. Gott, wie ich diese Kerl hasse! 
Wenn die noch Bomben an Bord hätten, dann kann ich mich ja gleich eingraben.


----------



## Unleashed-Flo (24. Dezember 2011)

Also seit dem neuesten Update macht es mir als fröhlichen Helipiloten keinen Spass mehr. Denn die MG's von den Jets sind zu übertrieben. Man hat als Pilot keine Chance gegen einen Jet was zu machen das find ich ziemlich doof. Für Jetpiloten ist es allemal cool aber in meiner Situation ist es echt heftig wenn das Cockpit wie bei einem Erdbeben wackelt und man darauf gefolgt zerfetzt wird^^


----------



## shirib (24. Dezember 2011)

Unleashed-Flo schrieb:


> Also seit dem neuesten Update macht es mir als fröhlichen Helipiloten keinen Spass mehr. Denn die MG's von den Jets sind zu übertrieben. Man hat als Pilot keine Chance gegen einen Jet was zu machen das find ich ziemlich doof. Für Jetpiloten ist es allemal cool aber in meiner Situation ist es echt heftig wenn das Cockpit wie bei einem Erdbeben wackelt und man darauf gefolgt zerfetzt wird^^


 Am besten ist es noch wenn die Typen so langsam fliegen, das jedes reale Jet wie ein Stein zu Boden fallen würden.


----------



## cooldine (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich find den Wendewinkel vom F35-Senkrechtstarter etwas zu groß, falls man ein Dogfight gegen die Suchois macht, ist man meisten unterlegen, weil die schneller wenden können...


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (27. Dezember 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Ich find den Wendewinkel vom F35-Senkrechtstarter etwas zu groß, falls man ein Dogfight gegen die Suchois macht, ist man meisten unterlegen, weil die schneller wenden können...


 
Den F35 sollte dice direkt austauschen, gegen die Superflanker hat man in kurven einfach keine chance, auch bei wärmeraketen kann man "null" entgegenwirken. Beim Superflanker geht man einfach nur massiv in die Kurve und zu 50% ist man die Rakete los. 

Jet spielen macht echt Laune und die MGs sind nicht übertrieben für Chopper.... genau richtig abgestimmt, eine Salve würde Real schon ausreichen um ein Chopper runterzuholen


----------



## Froshekk (27. Dezember 2011)

Da geht wohl auch ein wenig realismus verloren, und das in so einem realitätsnahem Spiel... Was bringen einem Jets ohne Bomben? Selbst wenn sie erst als letztes freischaltbar wären, wäre es doch ok. Ein Kumpel hat gesagt, dass er sich kein BF3 holen will, wenn die JEts keine Bomben haben (weil er bei BF2 NUR fliegt^^). Ich fliege selbst so gut wie nie, aber wie vielen anderen hier fehlt mir das "Scheiße, Jet!" Gefühl


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Dezember 2011)

ihr hab aber schon mit bekommen, das die jets die ungelenkten raketen haben, mit denen man so ziemlich alles knacken kann?

und wenn ich dann mal helipilot bin muss ich zugeben, das ich liebend gerne jagt auf jets mach... seit dem die reloadtime für die flares erhöht wurde sind jets keine gefahr für helis mehr.


----------



## syprix (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

das MG mit der Wirkung auf Helis finde ich schon sehr gut eingestellt. Es gehört etwas können dazu die richtige Fluggeschwindigkeit zu haben um den Heli ausreichend zu treffen.

Ja, der Jet könnte vielleicht etwas wirkungsvoller sein was die Richtung Boden angeht, aber ich sehe auch das dort die Helis sehr viel macht haben und wenn die Jets nun auch noch wirksam werden, hätten wir kein Gleichgewicht mehr. Dann würden Helis und Jets nur so aufs Fußvolk eindonnern.

Mir fehlt es allerdings etwas an der Beweglichkeit der Helis. Es wäre toll wenn man den Heli leicht seitlich bewegen könnte, so könnte man dem Jet MG besser ausweichen oder vielleicht auch mal einer Rakete im richtigen und letzten Augenblick ausweichen (Sie würde sicher zurück kommen da sie wärmesuchend ist aber man hätte so die Möglichkeit die Flairs nach zu laden). Die Beweglichkeit der Helis finde ich im allgemeinen etwas zu eingeschränkt.


----------



## trying2sleep (16. Januar 2012)

Ich vermisse einiges aus dem 2er, die Jet Bomben aber kaum. Bin damals sehr sehr viel geflogen und war imho auch sehr gut darin. Das größte Problem war lediglich den Jet vor wem anders zu kriegen. Ansonsten gabs wirklich kaum Probleme und wenn man gestorben ist, dann bei einem waghalsigem Manöver. Letztere vermisse ich beim Jet fliegen definitiv am meisten. Wenn man verfolgt wurde und es durch das Loch im Damm geschafft hatte war das einfach das größte 
Solche Herrausforderungen gibt es im 3er einfach nicht, oder ich habe sie nicht entdeckt. Aber ich fliege sowieso kaum mehr. Ich weiß nicht ob es am Game oder an mir liegt, aber ich habe in einer guten Phase vielleicht 3 Kills hintereinander bis ich selber drauf gehe und bis dahin vergeht viel zu viel Zeit.
Lieber Inf, Tank oder Heli.

Ich schweife ab... die alten Zeiten^^

Ich finde die Jets auf jeden Fall auch ok wie sie jetzt sind. Sie spielen keine so große Rolle mehr als Alleskönner wie im 2er und das ist denke ich gut so.


----------



## GamerMaus (13. Februar 2012)

umm..ganz ehrlich? mit den raketenpods braucht man keine bomben mehr...die 14 raketen straight gerade aus machen schon gut was kaputt....panzer kann man in einem anflug disablen und mit etwas geschick mit der gun den rest geben....mal von infanterie abgesehen wenn da der raketenteppich niedergeht....also mir reicht das vollkommen^^


----------



## freestyloo (19. März 2012)

Jaja, die Bomben für Jets vermisse ich auch 
Es ist einfach nen tolles Kriegsgefühl, wenn man über einer Wiese rennt und dan fliegt ein Jet über einen her und ein paar meter weiter, knallt eine pfeifende Bombe ein^^

Ja ich hoffe die bekommen das noch in den neuen DLC also der 2te von dreien die kürzlich angekündigt wurden. Oder Bomber wären auch net schlecht 
Oder abwarten und Tee trinken und bis BF4 warten!!!

Gruß freestyloo


----------



## Mellsei (20. März 2012)

Also mir reicht Teilweise was man da schon an Jet Problemen hat ... gestern erst BF3 gespielt und DA waren Piloten drinne ..man...man..man... naja es gibt halt echt gute Leute darin ..ich bind aber nicht 
Naja aber mit Bombern...hmm dann wird das alles ja noch schwieriger ... Ich liebe die Herausforderung =D


----------



## Gast20180705 (24. März 2012)

Wenn die ungelenkten Raketen stärker wären, dann finde ich sind die Jets noch gefährlicher als mit Bomben.


----------



## Mothman (24. März 2012)

Ich lieebe es die Jets mit der C-RAM runterzuholen.


----------



## bismarck-online (29. März 2012)

ich hatte letztens das glück einen jetpiloten mit scharfschützengewehr zu erlegen.....ok er war noch nicht gestartet, püh


----------



## Mellsei (30. März 2012)

haha , das Glück hatte ich auch xD .....er war im Direktflug auf mich und ich konnte mir reichlich zeit nehmen xD, doch das Gefühl war genial xD es Kribbelt einfach mal ... hab gestern auch noch ne runde BFBC2 gespielt und zufällig einen Heilpiloten ausgeschaltet =D , da hab ich mich aber gefreut xD ...


----------



## cookiemonster0416 (10. April 2012)

Die Jets sind extrem gut und machen derbe Spaß finde ich 
Nur die F-35  hat mir schond en ein oder anderen Schreikrampf eingebrockt... unglaublich cooler Jet aber fast Chancenlos gegen ne Su-35

Am liebsten knack ich Panzer mit den ungelenkten Raketen und infanterie mit den Flügeln "roadkillen" ist auch sehr lustich !


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2012)

cookiemonster0416 schrieb:


> Am liebsten knack ich Panzer mit den ungelenkten Raketen *und infanterie mit den Flügeln "roadkillen" ist auch sehr lustich* !


Bei "Battlefield Heros" fand ich das lustig, bei BF3 wirkt es imo deplatziert.


----------



## Mellsei (13. April 2012)

Wieso ?? Ist halt ein ordentlicher Tiefflieger ...



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPowtIx5DQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ziemlich ordentliche Leistung .. Respekt !


----------

